# stands and sticks



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

not a tree stand but a bridge i built to get to one in high water


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

think i missed a pic i went back threw my pics and can't find it .here are some of my diy deer cart


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

hey that stuff looks good like that deer cart thinking im gonna make one been working on climbing sticks but i think a cart is next. are your bases alum or steel


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

every thing i make is steel i have a 220volt mig welder bandsaw and drill press lathe 20ton press benders .nice to have the right tools .i have thought about buying a spool gun for welding alum.just not got around to it. i do have a lot of other things just no pics


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Great job! You have worked hard on your stuff and on your post too! :thumbs_up


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice work Munch! anybody else wanna share?


----------



## travioli (Nov 4, 2011)

i like that game cart,good idea


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

travioli said:


> i like that game cart,good idea


i will try to do a build along this winter with scrap material on how to make one .just too busy right now


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

im makeing sticks right now i will try and get some picks here in the next few days. then im gonna build a stand will try and do some steps and measureing


----------



## fromthedepths (Aug 1, 2006)

very nice work ,have you weighed them?


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

5 foot sections with 7 in steps on both sides made out of 1in .065 sq tube .4 sections makeing a 20 foot ladder. still need to add back spacers and strap hooks


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

just a thought .you may have to drill a small hole on the underside of the steps near the upright.ive had them fill with water then freeze if you hunt late .or start to rust inside at the welds .look good though


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

ya i had the same thought too. or im gonna cap the ends with chair leg caps


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Use spray foam to keep the water out. Helps deaden sound also. Nice job in the sticks.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Here are some of mine, all made using 3/4" or 1/2" EMT conduit. Pictured are my tree saddle platforms, climbing stand, deer cart and my climbing stixs. Also pictured is an almost finished hang-on and my rifle stand (crib). I just replaced the camo netting last night for NY this coming weekend. I use a summit strap on seat with my climber and the crib stand.
Enjoy


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

As you can tell I buy camo duct tape in bulk  I like to use it on my climbers instead of paint because it help deaden the clanging sound if you bump it with a metal object.


----------



## sharpshot (Feb 9, 2006)

shane&karie said:


> View attachment 1207601
> 5 foot sections with 7 in steps on both sides made out of 1in .065 sq tube .4 sections makeing a 20 foot ladder. still need to add back spacers and strap hooks



Wondering why steps on both sides? I would think steps alternating on opposite sides would be less weight and sufficient.


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

feels alittle safe for beginners and i was copying one i seen .


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

I think the extra wieght would be worth it when it is dark out. You would not have to worry about where your foot was going to come down or plan your accent or decent to the stand. There would be a step no matter what. I really like those sticks. A quick question tho on the conduit steps tho. Can the conduit be bent with out a conduit bender? Thanks and keep them coming guys. Mike


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice sticks, dude


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

Ive been considering building a climbing ladder, out of straight steel, and horseshoes, for steps.
Any thoughts?


----------



## HardWayMike (Feb 11, 2011)

Kelleborne said:


> Ive been considering building a climbing ladder, out of straight steel, and horseshoes, for steps.
> Any thoughts?


I don't know for sure but I think that the horse shoes are made from cast and would be kinda hard to weld onto straight steel. Not a 100% positive tho. If a guy had access to a bunch of them it might be a cheap way to make up some permanent sticks.


----------



## cannonman (Nov 29, 2008)

Horse shoes aren't cast. They are very bendable and weldable. Come in all sizes too....Heavy though.... Are you thinking of putting your foot on top of the horseshoe, or through it?
Most farriers will have a substantial supply of used shoes. Old farrier rasps are a good thing to have on hand for different projects too.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

View attachment 1212988

These are aluminum one is a tad longer so they nest. Right now just using a ratchet strap to attach to the tree. If anyone has suggestions I am open.
Thanks.


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

How strong is that EMT conduit? obviously works since there are multiple stands made out of it, but is it really reliable? won't bend and kink from standing on or anything? how thick are the walls? Very interested in making some stuff out of it but not sure how it will hold up.


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

i have the same worries but i think its ok or he would not use them. the stuff we make i would trust more most of the time i have sat in some production stands that are not a very safe lookin


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

shane&karie said:


> feels alittle safe for beginners and i was copying one i seen
> View attachment 1210029
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

dandu005 said:


> How strong is that EMT conduit? obviously works since there are multiple stands made out of it, but is it really reliable? won't bend and kink from standing on or anything? how thick are the walls? Very interested in making some stuff out of it but not sure how it will hold up.


If you can properly bend and weld it go ahead and use EMT, if you are unsure use steel tubing.


----------



## shane&karie (Jan 19, 2010)

yes the round tube allows the steps to turn as you put them up the tree they work great. that is my second set and as you put them up you hook your leg around the steps so you can put your straps on love them will make more .


----------



## gunslinger32244 (Oct 15, 2009)

How are the guys using steel tubing bending it? Can it be done by hand or is a mechanical bender needed?


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

This is how I made mine 

sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

cgoehl125 said:


> This is how I made mine
> 
> sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


Hey now, they look like my step ladders 
Quick suggestion, you need to move your vertical side rails out to where the radius starts!! This will move the siderails away from the trunk and make the hoops stronger out where your foot is placed. Did you leave your vertical siderails round or did you press them too???? By spacing the siderails it will allow stacking too!!
First picture shows spacing I am talking about and second shows two sets of ladders ready for shipping.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks. I seen that after I made the first set. I set the rungs in a little farther like you said. The rails are still round I didn't press them any. I wasn't taking credit for any ideas I got all mine off here. I just wanted to show the jig I made. 

sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Copy away, no hard feelings here!!
I just wanted to give you a suggestion to help make them as safe as possible and also to work better for you. How do you connect your sections???
The reason I press my siderails is for added strength and because I have a press brake at my disposal  It also gives me a better, and larger welding surface for added strength.
BTW cgoehl125, nice bending jig!!!! I have access to a imperial/eastmond 180 degree hand bender that I use, yours will work great too!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is my simple jig, I use it for my full ladders and my 3 step independant sections. Works like a charm and holds everything tight!!!


----------



## Bill Thomp (May 5, 2008)

Hey Munch, 

wondering if you have any plans for that bridge you built. I have a similar issue and have been tossing around ideas, none look as good as what you have going.

Thanks a lot,


----------



## GW12 (May 8, 2020)

Great ideas


----------

